# Help new 40k player over here plz =).



## ThucisFOB (Jan 22, 2011)

Im new to warhammer 40k , and im on a budget and i was wondering if i should go wit SM, or eldars. They both look intresting to me. The only thing that is keeping me from choosing SM is the bashing that people are giving this army. They say the SM are saturated with players and they are OP. That didn't sound any fun so i looked at the Eldars. I would like to here peoples opinion about which army i should choose and what i should buy.


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't listen to what other people have to say when it comes to bashing armies. It happens to everyone eventually. Do you know how you want to play? Are you a CC, Ranged, Speed mech, or jump infantry? Preferences?


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Well it doesnt matter what kind of army you want to play as both armies can handle any of those.

SM are the hardest army in the game good solid units that can take hits as well as dish them out but can be expensive (well should be) the thing you have to know is about SM is there are many different books for them you have normal marines(build any standard list) blood angels (jump packs, fast tanks and good combat units) space wolves (prob the best SM out atm) black templars ( an older book that has plenty of interesting and powerful units) dark angels (lots of terminators or bikes) that pretty much sums up SM

Eldar on the other hand are harder to play they have semi low armor in most cases and are weak but they are quick and have a unit for everything. Eldar IMO require more skill to play than SM but I think the models look better in most cases and the codex isnt so bad (it's old though)

If you want to get used to the game and have some fun along the way any of those marine armies would do it but if you like the sound of space elves eldar are the force for you


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

just backing up the others here.

Standard space marines are the easiest army in the game to feild. they have well balanced units at a fair price, capable of taking out and delivering good damage. this makes them ideal for first timers such as yourself as they allow you to try out all aspects of the game. this said the codex does have some more daring units making it equally as viable to more experienced players; due to the wealth of tactics.

the other marine codexes are a more specific theme of the main codex. each embraces a slightly different stance. this means that when playing as marines, you may find a particular niche or unit that really feels good to field; and that by adopting one of the other codexes you can play this to your advantage. for example you love terminators? go DA. fast moving assault specialists? BA

The eldar are one of the trickiest armies out there to play, requiring lots of skill to play. however they are probably one of the more interesting and rewarding armies to play. also people are more likely to play you as your not the usual marine guy. the list is equally as diverse but units excel at one tactic. 

there are plenty of army list forums on this site so should you need help assembling a list then post away and people will give good advice. make sure not to let people push you around too much though. keep units you like and employ tactics that make sense to you. play testing can give an insight to the practicalities of units. Should you choose eldar, don't be disheartened by loosing games, the first few are hellish but once you see how to field them they become incredible.


----------



## ThucisFOB (Jan 22, 2011)

AngelofDeath said:


> Don't listen to what other people have to say when it comes to bashing armies. It happens to everyone eventually. Do you know how you want to play? Are you a CC, Ranged, Speed mech, or jump infantry? Preferences?


First and most i want to say thank you for responding and others too =), but can you name me a list of play styles out there? Not all but enough so that i can get an idea ?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

AngelofDeath pretty much gave you the run down for play styles, but...

BAs - Jump infantry, razor spam, hybrid of each

SWs - assault oriented, thunder wolf spam

SMs - meched up, bikers

BTs - assault oriented (dont have much knowledge about them)

DAs - Termies, Bikers

Eldar - Mech-dar, Foot-dar

Dark Eldar - Raiders/assault

thats in general the main "arch-types" of each army that you are sorta interested.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

never listen to what others say you choose the army that appeals to you. people consatntly bash my army(daemons) and talk about how they suck but ive been able to make some of the most competetive lists ive ever played. For a new guy like yourself SM is good solid begginer army(IDK anyone who hasnt played SM for their first army) see if you can play test some of the armies before you dedicate yourself to an army that way you can figure out what appeals to you game wise and prefrence wise.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> IDK anyone who hasnt played SM for their first army


ME! Unless you count games with store miniatures before I had an army.

And the list of play styles:

Footslogging
Ranged Blasting
Fast Assault
Mechanized Battalion

These fall into different categories:
Elite Forces
Overwhelming Numbers
In Between


----------

